# Overweight Pets - Biggest Loser Article - Scary!!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never seen the show 'The Biggest Loser' but I was thumbing thru an issue of Womans Day and found a whole article by the host of it on overweight pets. It was scary to read, because this is a 'personality' in a nationwide magazine, giving advice to people on how to feed their dogs. I couldn't find the exact article online but here is a link to a similar one. 

'The Biggest Loser's' Alison Sweeney signs on to help overweight pets, too - Pop2it - Zap2it

She is now a 'spokesman' for Hills Science Diet and uses their prepackaged biscuits and premeasured food because "I knew that we needed to get Winky fit and I got involved with the Hill's Science Diet Weight Loss System," she explains. "Because it was exactly the right plan for helping me get Winky get back in shape. It was all premeasured food and biscuits. So, I could just get it in the bowl, get her fed, get her taken care of, then work on the next step like getting her outside and getting her running around and playing." 


By the way .....NEVER feed your dog anything but the Hills kibble .....any people food is bad for them!!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

chowder said:


> By the way .....NEVER feed your dog anything but the Hills kibble .....any people food is bad for them!!


Really??

 oops...!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Aside from the fact that its SD, the pre-packaged food and treats is actually a genius idea. People usually have just about zero idea of how much to feed their dog, and feed them treats all day long in addition to the mass amount of food. If better food companies did stuff like this, it would be amazing.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think as a society we need to start to make people think for themselves. I know people are this stupid but really, maybe we need to support individual thinking. Not just isn't this easy just poor it in a bowl. No don't feed your kids McDonald's all the time. Savage Destiny I'm not picking on you, I'm just sick of the whole I need it to be so easy, take care of me attitude that people are getting these days.

But maybe if we started to say, look at your pet, isn't that sad, people would think twice. Wow your dog is fat.< I kind of like this one.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't know if this will make you feel better, Carol, but Colbert had on John Bradshaw Thursday night to plugDog Sense. Not sure if he addresses nutrition (seems more behavioral), but he's at least reminding people that dogs have needs and deserve our time, understanding, and effort to meet those needs.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> Aside from the fact that its SD, the pre-packaged food and treats is actually a genius idea. People usually have just about zero idea of how much to feed their dog, and feed them treats all day long in addition to the mass amount of food. If better food companies did stuff like this, it would be amazing.


But it just goes to show the laziness of society, it's too hard to do a little research, to make a few phone calls, to ask the vet even what your dogs ideal weight should be, then use a measuring cup... instead people will pay $$ to be lazy, it's astounding.

And another thing, i know alot of people will say some people don't have time etc etc it makes things a bit quicker on the go etc etc, if you don't have time to measure out a cup of food for your dog, you shouldn't have one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Don't know if this will make you feel better, Carol, but Colbert had on John Bradshaw Thursday night to plugDog Sense. Not sure if he addresses nutrition (seems more behavioral), but he's at least reminding people that dogs have needs and deserve our time, understanding, and effort to meet those needs.


wow. john bradshaw.....there's a blast from the past....


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Tobi said:


> But it just goes to show the laziness of society, it's too hard to do a little research, to make a few phone calls, to ask the vet even what your dogs ideal weight should be, then use a measuring cup... instead people will pay $$ to be lazy, it's astounding.
> 
> And another thing, i know alot of people will say some people don't have time etc etc it makes things a bit quicker on the go etc etc, if you don't have time to measure out a cup of food for your dog, you shouldn't have one.


I'm not going to disagree with you about any of that. However, the plain fact is that most people ARE too lazy to do research and be responsible. And quite frankly, if pre-measured food and treats help dogs and cats avoid all the health problems related to obesity, I'm all for it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> I'm not going to disagree with you about any of that. However, the plain fact is that most people ARE too lazy to do research and be responsible. And quite frankly, if pre-measured food and treats help dogs and cats avoid all the health problems related to obesity, I'm all for it.


I wasn't disagreeing it just infuriates me how lazy people are  Like tonight i was watching it's me or the dog, and there was a high strung dog and the people too lazy to walk it...


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

magicre said:


> wow. john bradshaw.....there's a blast from the past....


Good? Bad? I don't know anything about him.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Herzo said:


> I think as a society we need to start to make people think for themselves. I know people are this stupid but really, maybe we need to support individual thinking. Not just isn't this easy just poor it in a bowl. No don't feed your kids McDonald's all the time. Savage Destiny I'm not picking on you, I'm just sick of the whole I need it to be so easy, take care of me attitude that people are getting these days.
> 
> But maybe if we started to say, look at your pet, isn't that sad, people would think twice. Wow your dog is fat.< I kind of like this one.


Herzo, it is impossible for me to agree with you more. You are absolutely right that the more "easy" we make everything for people, the less they have to think and the more stupid our society becomes.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know about the person who wrote this article, but personally, I LIKE to feed my dogs!! I've been known to sing them the Snoopy 'Suppertime' song before I make them their dinner and we all dance around to it (don't even try to picture that!!). 

If it's a chore to feed your dogs and something to be 'gotten over with quickly' then you aren't doing it right and your dogs sure aren't enjoying it! 

This new dog food from Hills reminds me of the 100 calorie packs of food for people so they don't have to actually stop themselves from overeating, they just limit it to one (or two or three) pre-measured little packs of food that someone else picks out for them.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I agree with ALL of you!! 
The prepackaged food, not a totally bad idea. Concept is great, just too bad it was SD who came up with it.
Society unfortunately IS lazy. Some people don't take ownership of ANYTHING. They look for others to "Fix" their problems. I can't stop eating so I will by prepackaged Nutrisystem. I won't try and change my eating or my exercise routine that would take too much work. I don't have time to be a parent so I will let video games babysit my kid. I don't have time to discipline my kids, so I will say he has ADD and I will let the drugs do my job. I can't take my dog for a walk, cuz he pulls and drags me. I didn't bother to train him; but why would that matter? 
Everyone wants the "Quick Fix" Instant Results. Nobody wants to work for anything.
THAT is what I believe is the real problem.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I wasn't disagreeing it just infuriates me how lazy people are  Like tonight i was watching it's me or the dog, and there was a high strung dog and the people too lazy to walk it...


Was it the yellow Lab one? I watched that one last night about drove me nuts. I wanted to scream take the thing out for a big long walk then work with it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Savage Destiny said:


> I'm not going to disagree with you about any of that. However, the plain fact is that most people ARE too lazy to do research and be responsible. And quite frankly, if pre-measured food and treats help dogs and cats avoid all the health problems related to obesity, I'm all for it.


i'm going to play devil's advocate here.....nothing personal....but my question is...where does it stop...when are we as a people finally and irrevocably held to a standard....not the school, not the stores, but us.....when are we finally accountable...and responsible.

in 1992 4% of the population had a computer in their home...today, 99% of all homes have computers. we no longer have the excuse of ignorance in parenting our children or are dogs and cats...

the children are obese for lack of unplugging the computer and tv. for lack of making a home cooked meal which takes less time than waiting in line at mc donalds or heating up frozen crap.

people are obese for lack of a 30 minute walk everyday.

and now dogs get pre measured food.....and before i give myself a stroke on this...how does this help? if the dog never gets walked or exercised?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Was it the yellow Lab one? I watched that one last night about drove me nuts. I wanted to scream take the thing out for a big long walk then work with it.


YES!!!! and the kids were off the damn walls too... I told my GF 3 leashes and 5 miles we would have peace :lol:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Tobi said:


> YES!!!! and the kids were off the damn walls too... I told my GF 3 leashes and 5 miles we would have peace :lol:


I love this it works for me. Little brat got the dog all worked up then it gets in trouble. I didn't really think the older kid was that bad. Looked like they could all use a good walk!!!!!!!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> i'm going to play devil's advocate here.....nothing personal....but my question is...where does it stop...when are we as a people finally and irrevocably held to a standard....not the school, not the stores, but us.....when are we finally accountable...and responsible.
> 
> in 1992 4% of the population had a computer in their home...today, 99% of all homes have computers. we no longer have the excuse of ignorance in parenting our children or are dogs and cats...
> 
> ...


It helps because the dogs at least can get appropriate caloric intake for the day. Lack of exercise is only part of the problem, a HUGE part of it is overfeeding. I seriously argue EVERY DAY with people who are feeding their dogs WAY too much and insist they're not, then turn around and wonder why they're fat. There's one woman with a mini Poodle who literally buys 5-6 bags/boxes of treats from us EVERY WEEK. Of course the dog is morbidly obese. 

Again, I don't disagree that I'd like to see people stepping up and exercising their dogs as well as feeding correct amounts. The whole thing drives me up the wall. But I also wish people would train their dogs better, size collars correctly, quit babying their dogs, stop letting their dogs off leash in public, actually groom their dogs, and any number of other things. So if pre-packaged food can help dogs keep to a more decent weight, I will take what I can get on my list of pet peeves.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Savage Destiny said:


> It helps because the dogs at least can get appropriate caloric intake for the day. Lack of exercise is only part of the problem, a HUGE part of it is overfeeding. I seriously argue EVERY DAY with people who are feeding their dogs WAY too much and insist they're not, then turn around and wonder why they're fat. There's one woman with a mini Poodle who literally buys 5-6 bags/boxes of treats from us EVERY WEEK. Of course the dog is morbidly obese.
> 
> Again, I don't disagree that I'd like to see people stepping up and exercising their dogs as well as feeding correct amounts. The whole thing drives me up the wall. But I also wish people would train their dogs better, size collars correctly, quit babying their dogs, stop letting their dogs off leash in public, actually groom their dogs, and any number of other things. So if pre-packaged food can help dogs keep to a more decent weight, I will take what I can get on my list of pet peeves.


what's that line? Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.

no disrespect...you know that...all i can think of is one day there will be no independent common sense thinking because someone else is doing it for us.

i know in the short run it's a great idea....jenny craig made a fortune for humans, as did weight watchers.....but the recidivism rate is ridiculously high...and i would bet real money that people will do this for a bit and then go back to their ways...

i know that i don't sound very enthusiastic about this with dog owners.....but it only took less than a hundred years to make raw feeders the pariahs.....it took less than that to make dogs fat. i find that worrisome....and unfortunately, i have to keep it on my top ten list of doggie pet peeves.....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

All I can say is POOR WINKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not only will Winky get thin from the horrible food, but probably won't last too long on that food brand either! POOR WINKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

